# 98 Maxima Clunking/Grinding



## sybm (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 98 Maxima and have been having a "grinding, popping sound" from the front drivers side. We have replaced the CV axle, put new brakes and a rotor on and it will stop for a day then the same thing comes back with a vengence!! When driving down the road it makes the sound, turning it pops and grinds. Very irritating!!! Any ideas as to what can be causing this? Any help would be so appreciated!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

sybm said:


> I have a 98 Maxima and have been having a "grinding, popping sound" from the front drivers side. We have replaced the CV axle, put new brakes and a rotor on and it will stop for a day then the same thing comes back with a vengence!! When driving down the road it makes the sound, turning it pops and grinds. Very irritating!!! Any ideas as to what can be causing this? Any help would be so appreciated!! Thank you!!!!!






have your wheel bearings hub assembly looked at....does the car feel like it is floating, or pulling, do you feel alot of vibration on the floor board and steering wheel?? check your tie-rods also both inner and outer and your bushings...hope this helps you out alittle bit more


----------



## sybm (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, thank you! Funny though, today there was no noise at all!!! I guess that is why they say a car is like a woman, hard to figure out!!! Anyway, ordered bearings today and got everything else all new and my son is starting from the very beginning and doing all new again. I am sure it is the bearings though. Will let you know and thanks again!


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

sybm said:


> Hey, thank you! Funny though, today there was no noise at all!!! I guess that is why they say a car is like a woman, hard to figure out!!! Anyway, ordered bearings today and got everything else all new and my son is starting from the very beginning and doing all new again. I am sure it is the bearings though. Will let you know and thanks again!




let me know how it goes...they are a P.I.T.A. to change out and just for the thought of it when your changing them out take a look at you lower ball joint. usually when the bearings start going bad the ball joint is right behind it! good luck :thumbup:


----------

